# problème police calibri



## ludhol (18 Février 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un petit soucis avec un document que j'ouvre dans Pages. A chaque fois que je l'ouvre j'ai un message me disant qu'il y a la police calibri manquante.

Comment faire pour la récupérer ?

Merci


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

ludhol a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un petit soucis avec un document que j'ouvre dans Pages. A chaque fois que je l'ouvre j'ai un message me disant qu'il y a la police calibri manquante.
> 
> ...


L'acheter ? Si elle est en vente : c'est pas une des polices livrées avec les nouveaux produits Microsoft ?
Si c'est un fichier reçu, demander à celui qui te l'a envoyé d'utiliser une police standard ?


----------



## ludhol (18 Février 2008)

ben le problème c'est que ça vient d'un document au format Pages et non Microsoft !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Février 2008)

tiens, la voici en téléchargement, mais merci de me prévenir dès que tu la récupères, je ne peux pas me permettre de garder un lien. C'est bien parce que tu es un Mac user et qu'il s'agit d'une font Microsoft


----------



## ludhol (18 Février 2008)

merci, c'est bien récupéré.

par contre sur un mac comment on installe une nouvelle police ?


----------



## two (18 Février 2008)

tu ouvres le logiciel "livres de polices" et tu glisse tes TTF dans la colonne contenant tes polices


----------



## ludhol (18 Février 2008)

merci, c'est vrai que des fois c'est tellement simple sur mac que quand tu viens du monde crosoft... tu cherches à bouger la lune alors que c'est tout simple sur la pomme ! :rateau:


----------



## kayrol (10 Juin 2009)

bonjour,

dsl d'abuser de ta gentillesse mais esk tu pourrai m'envoyer/mettre en ligne Calibri stp??
je dois refaire la charte graphique d'une association qui utilise Calibri dans tous ses courriers...et mon cher ami Illustrator y connaît pas calibri, forcément!!

Merci bcp d'avance


----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Juin 2009)

Faut chercher un peu avec Google 
Tu peux la récupérer *ici*.


----------



## kayrol (10 Juin 2009)

Merci bcp!!!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

Coucou tout le monde,

Je recherche différentes police de Crosoft pour mon iWork. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me les partager ?

Je recherche :
- Calibri
- Franklin Gothic Book
- Franklin Gothic Medium
- Cambria

Si quelqu'un les as, ça m'interresse : ça m'éviterai de devoir installer la démo de Office 2008 juste pour récupérer ces polices.

Merci à tous !


----------



## filoulou (19 Décembre 2009)

Réponse à moi-même, j'ai trouvé sur l'ordi d'un copain sur Windows les polices Calibri et Cambria. Il me manque toujours les 2 autres.


----------

